

Ask HN: Trying to get a copy of Hacker Monthly (in Aus) - bluemetal

I would really like to buy a copy of the first edition of Hacker Monthly (despite having the pdf to it), but MagCloud doesn't ship to Australia and I have no contacts currently in the states or anywhere else that they do ship. Anyone willing to help me out? I would pay for shipping of course.
======
aristus
Sure thing -- my email is in my profile.

